# 6'x4'x3' Custom Wooden Viv, Big Build!!!



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I have been overly impressed with everyones efforts at creating a Viv or even a fake rock background, theres some real talent out there.

With this in mind i wanted to give it a shot!

I want to show people that this isnt as hard as it looks, (or so i hope) lol.

Please before you judge me I am in no way creatively gifted and putting up a shelf at home has previously been 'a hair pulling' event lol but here it goes.

N.B This is going to be a running thread so i will post as i make, hope you like! and please any ideas, thaughts etc throw them my way anything will help.

**********

So the start.....
*Ideas*
Ive ready almost every post of viv builds and background making and got plenty of ideas but i also used google to get some pictures of how i want it.

ultimately i want to get a CWD so hieght is eveyrthing as well as a running stream/waterfall and pool area, again i researched everything inc. water pumps, filter etc etc, i have a trick up my sleeve (i think).

So......
i took a trip to local timber merchant, and bought myself some wood, and asked them to cut to size sheets i needed.

i needed 2 of 6x3 boards, 2 of 4x3 boards (so thats my top/bottom and 2 sides) and i also got 1 of 6x4 (remeber to added the thickness of the wood to the back piece if constructing the way i did) also out of my boards i was able to get 2 of 4x15'' these are the extra support braces at the front and will second for the glass doors frame.











sorry i didnt take pictures of this part as its pretty simple, try and remember although its long winded, to pilot your srcew hole first this will help stop the wood from spliting and then countersink the holes so the screws fit flush with the surface and always use wood screws for wood they are designed to give extra grip and strenght. aswell as screwing the viv together i also planted a bead of 'no more nails' like stuff for extra strength. 

so thats it for now, i will be posting againg tomorrow morning after ive done some more tonight, unfortunatly i have to work to fund my reptile habbits, lol, shame, theres loads of other things i could be doing......


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

*Just a quick idea of end result!!!*

just thaught i'd chuck in a quick drawing on what im trying to create! give or take a few extra ideas>


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

looks a gud plan tht matey! keep us updated!


----------



## Kyukaji (Feb 23, 2009)

tht looks like its going to be awsome =D cant wait till u post some more =D


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

*continue*

ok so i didnt get much work done over the weekend as i had my little boy but i have managed to start filling out the viv and started to build up the main structure, ive also got hold of a water pump minipond 900 by blagdon, its pretty powerful as is designed for outdoor water features however it needs to be powerful enough as it has to pump water up just over 1 and a hlf feet... but it also has a controller on it so i can lower the power/speed of the pump.

i first started by measuring up all my little bits, this i didnt take pictures of because it was me with a tape measure, and im sure people wouldnt mind missing out on that! lol

then i started to create 'rocks'...
i also fixed in place a spare plastic tub as i want to raise the back area higher than the pool i did this so i used less poly building up the area.












in the pics below you can see ive added two plastic tubs these will act as my primary and secondary pools which both flow down to the main pool where the pump is situated.

with all my parts in place i pulled out the expanding foam and fixed in place all the loose bits, this stuff is great if your wanted to work on a larger scale but it soon runs outs, i used 3 can of it here just to build up the main structure of my water feature, it looks a mess atm but i have done more that what is shown my phone died so i could take pics.










i also fitted my tubing that feeds from my water pump, i will build round this so it is sercurly in place.

i just want to add i did set up my pump and tubs to get a general idea before fixing in place i just took measurement and max heights i could work with and fitted via those numbers.

more photos to come tomorrow got some more work todo tonight but grouting should be ready to start on tuesday....
hope you guys like. 

please if any ideas or thaughts let me know.....


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

*Explained*

JUST A QUICK ONE TO TRY AND SHOW WHAT IM DOING


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

*continued again....*

Hi Guys, 
once again im posting a boring post probably but i just wanted to show how long this is taking and the results im getting all the way through...

so here are a few pics of the entire back wall covered, im trying to get something to look like the following, its hard to see at the min but once painted im sure it will look the bees kness...










so my viv looks like.........hope everyone can see where im coming from???


----------



## lobob (Jul 19, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD GONNA BE SOOO AWSOME WHEN YOU'VE DONE:d:d


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

*quick post*

so once again.....
i understand if im boring people but last night i managed to complete the full poly walls, TF! lol

tonight im going to start grouting, however firstly im going to use my soldering iron and creat a few extra details, not too many but enough to break up the solid wall of poly....









i have also created a 'gully' (is that even a word) type area, (unintentionally) however this will hopefully help in preventing my cwd with rubbing on the glass...










ps...ive just nipped into a reptile warehouse in huddersfield and they have a green basilisk, i love this animal but i have no idea what requirements are needed, if similar to a cwd its going to be a hard choice...dos anybody own one and help me with this???

thanks


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

This is going to look amazing good work!


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

cheers, i have burnt, bloody and holey fingers today lol cocktails stick are more dangerous than one may think lol


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

answering your question, from what I know about Green Basilisks and Chiese Water Dragons.

*Green Basilisk:*
-They dont eat fruit or veg, whereas CWD sometimes will eat this.
-They get the same size but, GB tend to be a bit more heavy bodied.
-GB require slightly bigger vivariums.
-Temperature wise, I believe they are very similiar.
-Huimidity wise, I beleive they are very similiar.
-Also from what I have read they dont get the urge to rub there noses against everything as much as CWD do.


The above information is based upon what I have read and, I am sure someone with more experience with these lizards will give you a more detailed answer.

Oliver,


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*sticks and stones and fake rock faces*

Hey - great build idea you have - will wait to see the completed 'running' system. I like big display builds -: victory: Just a point in passing - if you are finding it difficult to remove the cocktail sticks from the foam why don't you just snip them as close to the surface as possible. When you come to grout over it they will not show. I experienced this but I was using Gorilla glue to fit a couple of different layers upon one another in the fake cliff face i was constructing and it was impossible to remove most of the sticks.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

mic-b said:


> so once again.....
> i understand if im boring people but last night i managed to complete the full poly walls, TF! lol
> 
> tonight im going to start grouting, however firstly im going to use my soldering iron and creat a few extra details, not too many but enough to break up the solid wall of poly....imageimage
> ...


 looking great,which reptile shop in huddersfield.dont wurry i dont want to buy it l.o.l,just wunderd if theirs a shop i didnt know about,good luck with rest of build,all the best,nunny


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

trying to reply to 2 post in 1 if that makes sense, lol

the cocktail sticks - i have done what you sed it the larger peices to add extra support however i was running short and cba going back to tesco so i reused them one the rocks in place were set lol.

the petshop place in huddersfield - its called pet warehouse on queensgate dont know if you know where the market is but right across from it...its a beautiful creature the only thing that put me off is he has damaged to his tail and from reading info from the web for its age (they said it was 2yrs) it should be a lot larger than it was although it could be purley down to a growth issue maybe.....either that as as usual there is never a right info sheet lol...

i have issues with pet shops in terms of....
shops that supply everything under one roof...
they seem to lack in knowledge on particular areas im interested in where as reptile shops/rooms etc are specific to what they sell...

anyway my life story over lol....

hopefully grouting tonight, well the first stage anyway, i under estimated how long this would take however the last viv build i did was only a small beardy one lol


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

didnt know they did reptiles,know what you mean about some pet shops,looking foward to updated pics


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

yea, i didnt i visit huddersfield with work at least once a week and never knew they had reptiles, theres only a few, and the pet shops i mean i find that the places that sell all sorts i.e fish, birds, rabbit, reptiles etc etc they tend not to know to much about specific areas just basics on what they sell.

still need to grout yet, i spent last night adding detail and creating little cracks and gullys in the rock face and ran out of time to grout, so its defo tonight...


----------



## RedDawn (Aug 4, 2011)

looking good that like cant wait to see how it progresses:no1:


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

cheers


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

I've seen the lizard you are referring to. I shop there sometimes for live food. Only live 10 min away from it.


----------



## RepTech (Aug 3, 2011)

That is going to be one awesome set up if finished correctly!!! I don't think I have the patience to do this myself haha. 

Good luck with this project and I can not wait to see the finished results


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

yea the dragon in the shop has really good colour but im simply not ready for him yet so may not get him  shame because for a cwd he is incredibly tame for his age, i got to handle him in the shop and he was fine obviously wriggled for a few min but then settled down and relaxed along my forearm.

cheers for the comments, i'll be honest its taking longer than i thaught but hopefully once grouted i can give it all a test run, my only concern is the speed of my pump, it is a little high but witht the water having to be pushed up 1 ft n hlf it should balance out, i did try it in the garden and worked perfect so fingers crossed, i just need to find time to set down and grout away lol, tonights that night defo.....

COD can wait lol...


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

well.....as promised the grouting has has started....
as per normal i started off with the weaker grout making sure i can get into most nooks and crannys, i no ive missed a few lol but im planing on doing a few thin coats and then start to get thicker and thicker...

this is how the viv looked before i started all ready to be grouted, i took the lid off to ensure every where is covered.



















the grout i used is 100% water proof has the added help of mould resitance and helps stomp dampness, in my eyes, perfect! the only problem its brown.....but gry when dry???? lol









so i started mixing, the first coast has been the weakest almost brown water. (do not use your girlfriends only wooden spoon, she will flip and prob threaten to burn that f***ing peice of wooden s**t to the ground) hahahaha i laughed hard....










then i began lol
heres a few photos of the grouting being done...




























this morning i checked the grout and it was drying well...











so before work about hlf 7 this morning i quickly grouted the t'other side and this is where im at....



















obviously now i need it to dry so i can get more coats added hopefully via the end of the weekend i should have it completly grouted and ready to be primed and painted....

just for your interest...(if your interested) this is my pump i am using, its powerful but it has to be...










and this my friends is the next project an aquarium background for this tank. picked the tanks and stand up for £7 at a car boot, its water tight and quite large just needs a face lift, that should be a peice of piddle compared to this lol










hope you life so far...

sorry for the wrong way up pics i did edit them and rotate them but they just wouldnt save, ah well adds a lil excitment to my thread lol


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

looking fantastic mate, can i ask a question though, im about to start my own fake rock background this weekend and thing i'll be alright with everything the only thing i'm struggling with is how do you apply the grout to the polly? in both its weak liquid form and in the thicker way too?

keep us posted


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

hi mate,

with the weaker water like grout, i use a couple of paint brushes, 1 big one to cover a mass at a quicker pace and 1 smaller to get into each and every crack etc, 

i use brushes until i get to the part where the last layer of grout is usually as thick as it comes ready mixed and apply with my hands that why i can build up sections and smooth off other sections however i like, grout at this thickness is hard to apply with a brush....

saying that though, i dnt wanna sound silly or owt, but wear gloves if you choose this way just be on the safe side....

good luck mate


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, this is looking great, really nice job. Only one query, are the mould resistant chemicals inherent in that grout safe for your lizard? I ask only because it's always recommended that people don't use bathroom sealant as the anti mould and fungicidal chemicals in it are toxic to animals, and therefore the anti mould agents in this grout could be as well.

I guess it would have been helpful to ask sooner, i'm afraid i don't get much time to get on here though, sorry.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Grouts*



my_shed said:


> Hey, this is looking great, really nice job. Only one query, are the mould resistant chemicals inherent in that grout safe for your lizard? I ask only because it's always recommended that people don't use bathroom sealant as the anti mould and fungicidal chemicals in it are toxic to animals, and therefore the anti mould agents in this grout could be as well.
> 
> I guess it would have been helpful to ask sooner, i'm afraid i don't get much time to get on here though, sorry.


 
Most DIY/ building materials will have a proportion of nasty chemicals such as VOC's in them etc. :devil: They are active in the liquid/raw state but stabalise once they have been used correctly and allowed to dry or more technicaly have been left to CURE. The chemical compositoion alters and becomes safe when it is fully cured. This may be a matter of hours, days or even weeks.:bash: Everything has a half-life - and the warnings on any product information listing usually refers to the former state of the material. This active volatile, nasty chemical, state dissapates over a given time.:whip:

In my latest build ( Mexican Karstic semi-arid habitat) I am using anti-fungal grout, expandable foam, auto spray paints,marine grade silicone and epoxy resin. I have used the said in praying mantis enclosures over the past 3 years and I would have thought that any toxicity would have made itself apparent by now. At sixth generation of one species of mantid I can not say that ootheca hatches are smaller, less viable, deformed, have more mortalitiy in later nymph stages etc so, on this basis I will continue to use the materials I have chosen and deem them safe to use. I think insects are more sensitive to chemicals than other organisms also ( but perhaps not aquatic/amphibian critters = so I guess I know where you are coming from *my-shed* ). 

Most of the emphasis on harmful chemicals I have learnt of derive from the amphibian enthusiast and they are a whole different kettle of fish:gasp: and very knowledgable: victory:. If you want to be ultra ultra sure then I would check their threads - but off the top of my head I can only remember a couple of very specific materials - one being a silicone and the other being a type of expandable foam. All other materials seem to have been 'bog' standard. ( no pun intended froggy peeps! :notworthy. 

MIC-B keep at it mate - will have to meet up sometime dude - I'm in Bolton. Anytime dude. : victory:


----------



## Kyukaji (Feb 23, 2009)

awesome job so far


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

KWIBEZEE said:


> Most DIY/ building materials will have a proportion of nasty chemicals such as VOC's in them etc. :devil: They are active in the liquid/raw state but stabalise once they have been used correctly and allowed to dry or more technicaly have been left to CURE. The chemical compositoion alters and becomes safe when it is fully cured. This may be a matter of hours, days or even weeks.:bash: Everything has a half-life - and the warnings on any product information listing usually refers to the former state of the material. This active volatile, nasty chemical, state dissapates over a given time.:whip:
> 
> In my latest build ( Mexican Karstic semi-arid habitat) I am using anti-fungal grout, expandable foam, auto spray paints,marine grade silicone and epoxy resin. I have used the said in praying mantis enclosures over the past 3 years and I would have thought that any toxicity would have made itself apparent by now. At sixth generation of one species of mantid I can not say that ootheca hatches are smaller, less viable, deformed, have more mortalitiy in later nymph stages etc so, on this basis I will continue to use the materials I have chosen and deem them safe to use. I think insects are more sensitive to chemicals than other organisms also ( but perhaps not aquatic/amphibian critters = so I guess I know where you are coming from *my-shed* ).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info  I'm currently in the middle of a firebelly toad build and have been scanning loads of different build threads on here. I take your point about the amphib enthusiasts pointing out the problems of toxicity, i guess i just extended it to any vivs featuring high humidity as i understood it to be a problem with the toxins being released into water. 
However I can see you have plenty of experience with a huge range of chemicals and substances and seem to have had little or no ill effect from them, which is greatly reassuring, and as many others also seem to have used a range of materials with no ill effect either it would seem perfectly safe. 

Thanks again, Dave

Ps, sorry for hijacking the thread, once again, great looking build :2thumb:


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

More piccie's please, can wait to see this finished, its gonna be epic :2thumb:


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

hey guys, thanks for the comments managed to get a bit more done over the weekend still not ready for paint though, lol scanned over a few posts about chemicals but to quite honest the amount of protection over the grout is going to be a massive amout therefore i am not in the slighest bothered, but i appreciate your concern, also im not starting again, lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i have a few more pics and extra details to add but have to do a callout for work so i will get these up this afternoon.

thanks guys


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

To my knowledge the mould resistant 'debate' comes from it also killing algae and possibly the slimy layer that protects fish and amphibians, so it isn't advised to use it in either of those types of setups, however most people varnish it in something that stops any chemical leaching anyway.

Nice build :2thumb:


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

*well then.....*

ok so over the weekend i didnt have a huge amount of time but what ive managed to do is start to get some shape, ive almost finished the grouting process but i think one more extra layer is gonna keep it good and strong, then im affraid its a waiting game....

here are a few pics of how it looks now, you can see that ive used different shades of grout this is so i know what stage that layer of grout is, as i have had to do this is parts due to its size, 

at the front off my viv i have a half foot drop i did thins intentially so branch can start from there and work through the viv.

also you can see my pump tubing is well covered, but you'll notice that ive left a good 30cm hanging free, this is because obvioulsy i dnt wanna get it stuck so i cant fit the pump...






















































(sorry bout the sideways photos phot bucket is being especially crap today)

other jobs ive managed to start this weekend have been the air vents, ive 
gone for 2 large strips across the roof of the viv and one to the lower left of the viv to help circulate, also (as im a computer engineer and a bit of a geek) ive hardwired 2 6" cpu fans to help force the air circulation.

on top of this ive started painting the roof of the viv so then its done and ready for electrics.....

hope you guys like, and hopefully there will be another post tomo.  

peace & love
: victory:


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

ok guys im ready for painting....

last night i put one final coat of grout on and its looking goooood.

i want to paint it grey -ish like a rainforest wall so to speak however wondering what base colour people may suggest, ive been thinking drown or dark red, but cant decide.....

any help


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

looks like very good improvement


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> looks like very good improvement


That wasn't very poetic :whistling2:


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

i was thinking the same lol however while i have spare time im going to plan a couple of crestie vivs can anyone tell me what i need in terms or EVERYTHING lol lighting, heating, substrate, viv genre????


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

*Finally...*

Hi guys,

Ok finally ive completed the grouting, just so you can try and understand the scale of what im doing ive spent £41 on grout alone, i no i no thats alot of grout but it was needed....lol

so the following pictures are ready for painting, people that have seen previous pictures it may look like its not moved on but trust me it has and im very happy with the turn out, something you cant see is that the whole inside of the viv has been sealed with a water & pva mix, its not needed your right but better safe than sorry, ive found that all the cracks in the grout are now protected and cant flake off.

the next job is painting, im going to be covering the viv (inside & out) with grey primer, the reason for this is the outside will have a better finished and the inside will not only have a base base cover but will also allow my paint to stick better.....

please have a look at the pics below and let me know what you think. thanks

: victory:







































Start painting tonight Wooooop woooop


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking great.well done.i pvad all mine too
Dont panic when it looks white as it dries it goes clear.look forward to further pics.top job


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

hahahaha i did panic of the first viv i built lol this one has dried fine, almost perfect just find that a pva mix on top gives everything a bit more strenght and durability, when you think how much pva cost an the short time it takes to do it, its worth it....


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Too right its worth it.when at this stage ya mite aswell do it.bettet job in my book


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

agreed on that mate...
lol
just trying to look for some bamboo/garden canes i think i fancy a lil bridge across half the viv lol


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Its very rewarding when you get to this stage int it.after all the hard work that goes into doing it


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

hard work, sweat, tears and tirdness lol i wasworking on this till hlf 3 this morn and now in work since hlf 7....tired lol

the only thing i hate is getting dried grout off your arms when its stuck to all your arm hair. *ouch* lol

luckily that shud be it now...


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

ok so a little bit more done.

last night i managed to cover the entire viv in a second coat of pva/water mix...

ive managed to paint my sky and also cover in varnish...

ive also managed to try a couple of colours for the paint job....

take a look, would love to hear what you all think...

thanks














































: victory:


----------



## RepTech (Aug 3, 2011)

I prefer the dark grey/blueish type color (first picture). This seems to be closest to the inspirational picture you posted earlier and comes closest to my personal taste although that has no additional vallue for you :lol2:

If you are going to be putting branches/plants etc in the viv, a grey background will increase the contrast and be more pleasing visually is my experience.

Good luck and keep up the good work. So far it is looking great! :2thumb:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Loving the grey, its very similar to a few of mine  Also, i've found that its much more difficult to convincingly replicate brown rocks, it can often end up looking like chunks of soil, whereas using grey, the brain always jumps straight to the conclusion that its rock (welllll......my brain does anyways  )
Just my tuppence worth, hope it helps  

Cheers, Dave


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

*hhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllppppppppppppp ppp*

i have grout in small areas which when covered in PVA has gone all soggy and mushy will pure heat harden the two as i dont want to dig it all back out, its never happened before?

help :blush:


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

mic-b said:


> i have grout in small areas which when covered in PVA has gone all soggy and mushy will pure heat harden the two as i dont want to dig it all back out, its never happened before?
> 
> help :blush:


No way .thats weird.never had that before..its got to be worth a go.rather than dig it out.bumer..it might do.but you would thibk once grout has set it should stay set


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

_i _no strange hey, everything was solid before i pva'd it? maybe i put too much on but even so it would only take longer to dry, gonna go at it with the heat gun later on.....


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

I totally pissed mine through with pva.mine was floor tile grout..good luck keep us updated.


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

does anybody agree with me that taking a heat gun to my grout and pva that is still tacky will help speed up the process, ive left it a whole week and still its not dry, im gettin bored of waiting lol and just wanna paint lol


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

You will probably just end up drying the outer layer and be wet underneath, if you dry it to fast it may crack. I'm suprised it still wet after a week, how thick did you ply it on? I'm afraid air drying in time will be the best result. But it may work with a hot air gun


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

i suppose i can always give it a try i cud perhaps drill a small hole throught the surface and see if underneath is dry, i applied it in several coats gradually getting thicker i know what the problem is... the areas espcially the corners had built up to quick and not allowed to dry and i perhaps got a bit too excited about the pva lol ohhh well lol


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

ok so i bought a heat gun, it worked a treat just crakced the grout a little but looks better id say now...

last night i managed to get a base coat on the background, ive left the pond areas as i want then to be bone dry and add an extra layer of grout...(the next couple of days) 

i also added a lil bit off green to the base colour around the pools, there is still quite a bit of painting to do but its slowly getting there...

love to hear what you guys think....


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Really like the green bits, looking good :2thumb:


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

cheers obv gotta wait for it to dry and then give another coat and some detailing...

i used to paint cars for a living so im hoping the paint job will be my best part hahaha,

or at least you'd hope lol


----------



## RepTech (Aug 3, 2011)

Starting to look nice!!! Keep it up


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

M8 this is what I want to do for my Australian Waterdragon, good build, good to see finished.....


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats amazing, can't wait to see it finished

Gemma


----------



## snakegirl848 (Aug 26, 2011)

can't wait to see this finished, good luck with it


----------



## chris tonge1986 (Aug 1, 2011)

*custom viv*

Im really liking this matey

Im currently in the process of making a custom background for my Leos and ive just relaxed after finishing the grouting

Do you think i should coat it in PVA after its dry????


----------



## Eunectes-Murinus (Aug 16, 2011)

viv is looking amazing i really want to do something like this but i really dont know if i have got the patience.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome,


dont pva....varnish
just warning you now most pva (even wateproof ones) goes all tacky when wet and reverts back to liquid so being in a humid viv and water pool,you might have to re-seal it with a varnish and a water resistaint varnish for the water submerged areas... hopefully it all goes ok thou: victory:


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Isn't PVA water soluble?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

good job so far, but if ur running water in there u be better with varnish like a matt floor varnish to make it water tight.


----------

